# New projector



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am contemplating getting a new projector to get my Lumens up to where they really should be. What is the difference between 1080P and WUXGA? I am assuming that 16x10 vs 16x9 will give me a little bit more width...is that all? Will it cause handshake problems since it is not 1080P native, but supports 1080P? I am looking at a BenQ MU686 3500 Lumen projector.


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> I am contemplating getting a new projector to get my Lumens up to where they really should be. What is the difference between 1080P and WUXGA? I am assuming that 16x10 vs 16x9 will give me a little bit more width...is that all? Will it cause handshake problems since it is not 1080P? I am looking at a 3500 Lumen projector.




It's not a resolution - hence projector - designed for theater use. It's a presentation projector designed for conference rooms. 

16x10 will actually give you more height, not width. 

I would skip past anything that's not native 16x9. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Generally multi media projectors are bright but have poor black levels compared to home theater projectors. Scaling is always going to be a sacrifice in picture quality. I know they are cheaper but I just think you would be happier with the real deal.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Generally multi media projectors are bright but have poor black levels compared to home theater projectors. Scaling is always going to be a sacrifice in picture quality. I know they are cheaper but I just think you would be happier with the real deal.


I agree, but i am looking at a temporary fix that can get me a brighter pic. The specs on it are virtually identical to the w1070 that I had (other than brightness, and having more adjustments). I could grab another 1070, but it wouldn't get me a brighter image. According to projector Central i would end up with 23fl instead of the 6fl I have now. I am thinking the brighter pic would be more worthwhile for now than the black levels since we are in a light controlled room. We went with the ae8000 3 years ago becuase i needed the zoom/focus memory, but since i have the Panamorph it is not needed anymore.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a BenQ 741 coming Wednesday...we will see how it works out. 4000 lumens. If the anamorphic lens is not sold by the time e the BenQ is in place I may keep it at least until I upgrade projectors again.

What is the best way to install a projector without lense shift...how do I get it squared up properly?

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You need to draw a triangle starting from the two outer edges of the screen and come evenly back to the point where the lens of the projector should be and mount it there. If you cant line up the projector to the center of the screen you will most likely have to use some Keystoning to get the image square.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> You need to draw a triangle starting from the two outer edges of the screen and come evenly back to the point where the lens of the projector should be and mount it there. If you cant line up the projector to the center of the screen you will most likely have to use some Keystoning to get the image square.


Thanks Tony. What do you do about top to bottom, when the projector is above the screen top edge?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ellisr63 said:


> Thanks Tony. What do you do about top to bottom, when the projector is above the screen top edge?


without lens shift your only option is to tilt the projector down and then use Keystone to square up the image.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I got the projector setup for testing so far in my original location, but I need to move it forward 5' to get the image size down to 75" tall. According to Projectorcentral it is 25FL, now, and will be over 50FL in the new position. This should leave me a ton of Lumens to calibrate with. The picture is crystal clear, and sharp. The downside is lower black levels, but I can live with that until a 4k projector with 4000 lumens is available, and affordable to me.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

VanessaHunteraa said:


> Mostly projector is 16:9 or 4:3


Most of what I watch is 16x9, but when we watch movies a lot of them are 2.35:1-2.4:1.

I wish they would come out with Native 2.4:1 projectors.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I decided to return the BenQ as i can't get the picture small enough without moving it 5' closer which means no anamorphic lens. I am getting the Epson Home Cinema 3700. It will give me 32fl at my 19' throw which should be enough.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ellisr63 said:


> I wish they would come out with Native 2.4:1 projectors.


Yup, that would be nice. At one time there were some LCD displays that were 2,40:1 in Japan and some other European countries but it never gained any ground here it seems.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Yup, that would be nice. At one time there were some LCD displays that were 2,40:1 in Japan and some other European countries but it never gained any ground here it seems.


I was at Frys a few weeks back and they had a Fp that was 2.40 I believe...it was way more expensive than the other FPs too.


----------

